# Safari et mot passe facebook



## ced84 (4 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis ennuyé depuis plusieurs jours...

J'ai un imac et un macbook pro tous les deux tournent sur la version SAFARI 5,1,7.

Quand j'ai eu mes mac, la personne qui me les à installer s'est occupé de créer mon compte facebook ainsi que mes autres affaires... cependant cette personne n'est plus de ce monde depuis peu!!!

Il se fait que il avait créer mon facebook via son adresse email à lui puisque moi je n'avais pas encore d'adresse email à l'époque, et le mot de passe qu'il m'avait mis dans facebook je ne le retrouve plus du tout!!!! Sur mon macbook pro ma session facebook est toujours active, mais sur mon Imac malgré que j'ai toujours laisser la case GARDER MA SESSION ACTIVE, maitenant je ne sais plus y accéder, il me redemande mon mot de passe! Si jamais il vient planter de la même facon sur mon imac je serais couillonné...!!!!

J'ai bien chercher via le trousseau d'accès mais je ne retrouve rien, car la case dans les préféreces pour garder les mots de passe n'étaient pas cochées quand il l'a fait... 

J'aimerais donc savoir s'il existe un moyen via les cookies, via un logiciel de recuperer mon mot de passe? 

Car je ne sais pas me renvoyer un mail de redéfinition de mot de passe vu que l'on à plus accès à sa boîte email et que sa conjointe ne connaissait pas ses mots de passe, si je veux changer mon mot de passe sur facebook dans ma session active il me demande de d'abord remettre l'ancien mot de passe que je ne sais pas, et si je veux changer d'adresse email, il veut d'abord envoyer un lien de redirection sur l'adresse email d'origine, si mon imac plante comme mon macbook je perds donc tout mon accès à facebook a jamais...

quelqu'un peut t'il m'aider? 

Un grand merci à vous.


----------



## Oizo (7 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Si vous allez dans l'aide de facebook, il est expliqué que dans ce cas (mot de passe oublié et adresse de messagerie inaccessible), qu'il est possible soit de l'avoir par sms si votre numéro est renseigné, ou via des codes de sécurité envoyé à des amis qui pourront attester que c'est bien vous qui en fait la demande :

_Pourquoi est-il préférable que je contacte mes amis par téléphone pour obtenir mes codes de sécurité ?
Pour des raisons de sécurité, il est important que vous téléphoniez à vos amis pour obtenir vos codes de sécurité. En effet, nous voulons nous assurer que personne n'utilise votre compte Facebook en prétendant être vous. Si les questions de sécurité ou les messages électroniques peuvent être piratés, il est plus difficile pour un éventuel malfaiteur de se faire passer pour vous au téléphone (et impossible en personne)._


----------

